# Mixing 11 speed w/ 10 speed



## SaddleTime

Has anyone tried running 11S shifters and cassettes with 10S derailleurs and cranks?

I was told that 11-speed and 10-speed derailleurs basically have the same range of motion, and the shifters do all the controlling of the incremental movements across the cassette and chainrings. If that's correct it seems that I should be able to use previous generation 10S Record/Chorus derailleurs with 11S shifters and cassettes...

Thanks.


----------



## orange_julius

SaddleTime said:


> Has anyone tried running 11S shifters and cassettes with 10S derailleurs and cranks?
> 
> I was told that 11-speed and 10-speed derailleurs basically have the same range of motion, and the shifters do all the controlling of the incremental movements across the cassette and chainrings. If that's correct it seems that I should be able to use previous generation 10S Record/Chorus derailleurs with 11S shifters and cassettes...
> 
> Thanks.


Might want to read a few posts first:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/convert-campy-10-11-a-159796.html


----------



## SaddleTime

It sounds like the correct answer is "kind of, if you don't mind making some Dremel-worked adjustments." For the savings (especially if you include ebay as a parts source) it doesn't sound overly productive. 

Thanks for pointing me to this link.

I'll have to see if I can find another link regarding the FD and crank...


----------



## orange_julius

SaddleTime said:


> It sounds like the correct answer is "kind of, if you don't mind making some Dremel-worked adjustments." For the savings (especially if you include ebay as a parts source) it doesn't sound overly productive.
> 
> Thanks for pointing me to this link.
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find another link regarding the FD and crank...


FD and crankset are not a problem, I ran an 11sp shifter with 10sp FD and 10sp cranks for a while, then the same shifter with 11sp FD and 10sp cranks, and eventually all 11sp. Yes, I was upgrading very slowly.


----------



## RHankey

10sp crank and FD definitely work perfectly with everything else being 11sp. I wouldn't mix anything else though.


----------



## C-40

*info...*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160601


----------



## SaddleTime

Thanks for your help, folks. Great food for thought. One day I'll get to the point of modifying perfectly good gear rather than get the "right" part, C-40 - there's something liberating about getting things to work the way YOU want them to work!


----------



## CampyCovert

RHankey said:


> 10sp crank and FD definitely work perfectly with everything else being 11sp. I wouldn't mix anything else though.


Am looking to convert to Campy Athena 11 speed - have an Ultegra 6700 Crank / FD /BB. Shifters/RD/Cassette/Brakeset/Cabling will be Athena and chain KMC 11 speed. Should this setup be OK. Will I need to use Ultegra cabling for the FD and Campy for the RD. Forgive newbie questions but trying to size up whether my preference for the Ultegra crank is enough to forgo a full gruppo, or whether I should bite the bullet and go Chorus


----------



## bikerjulio

CampyCovert said:


> Am looking to convert to Campy Athena 11 speed - have an Ultegra 6700 Crank / FD /BB. Shifters/RD/Cassette/Brakeset/Cabling will be Athena and chain KMC 11 speed. Should this setup be OK. Will I need to use Ultegra cabling for the FD and Campy for the RD. Forgive newbie questions but trying to size up whether my preference for the Ultegra crank is enough to forgo a full gruppo, or whether I should bite the bullet and go Chorus


Not exactly sure from your post what the starting off point is for the "conversion"?

I'm not 100% on the Shimano FD, but worth a try. I have successfully paired a DA FD with a Campy 10 spd shifter.

In changing the cassette a campy freehub is required.

Use Campy (preferably) or campy compatible cables with both shifters. If you are buying the shifters new, then cables should come with them. Do not use Shimano. The end is bigger and can get jammed in a Campy shifter.

I'm recently running Athena on one bike and very happy. KMC chain, 10spd crank and FD.


----------



## CampyCovert

Thanks for your answer, very helpful. To answe your question am starting with new kinesis gran fondo ti frameset. Have crank and FD from old bike but rest of components not coming with (mix of 105/tiagra) love the feel/function of campag shifters and as the bike is effectively a new build, keen to move to 11 speed at same time. Have been warned off ultra-torque cranks due to hirth joint issues. Hence thought of using existing crankset


----------



## bikerjulio

CampyCovert said:


> Thanks for your answer, very helpful. To answe your question am starting with new kinesis gran fondo ti frameset. Have crank and FD from old bike but rest of components not coming with (mix of 105/tiagra) love the feel/function of campag shifters and as the bike is effectively a new build, keen to move to 11 speed at same time. *Have been warned off ultra-torque cranks due to hirth joint issues.* Hence thought of using existing crankset


Whatever gave you warning is quite wrong. Campy's UT system is considered one of the best. Simple, stiff, very easy to change out. With Powertorque OTOH there are issues of the special tools required.

You'd need to go Chorus to get UT cranks.

That being said, other than the aesthetics of a Shimangolo mash up, your Ultegra crank and FD should be fine.


----------



## Tommasini

CampyCovert said:


> Thanks for your answer, very helpful. To answe your question am starting with new kinesis gran fondo ti frameset. Have crank and FD from old bike but rest of components not coming with (mix of 105/tiagra) love the feel/function of campag shifters and as the bike is effectively a new build, keen to move to 11 speed at same time. Have been warned off ultra-torque cranks due to hirth joint issues. Hence thought of using existing crankset


Rubish suggestion you've been offered about UT cranks - likely coming from someone wanting to sell you something they prefer versus someone who understands that the UT is a very refined and sound design - give those UT cranks a spin anytime versus SR or SH and you'll instantly see the difference.


----------



## ultraman6970

WTF is campycovet talking about here? Been using UT since came out like 5 years ago and never had a single problem with that. That some morons dont know how to set the equipment right is another issue but the thing work as intended or campagnolo would have fixed something already. Power torque IMO was a design to have shimano users to understand campagnolo, campagnolo is incomprehensible for them


----------

